# SS 25.02.17 - Braga Santos #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Joly Braga Santos (1924 - 1988)*

Symphony No. 4

1. Lento
2. Andante
3. Allegro tranquillo
4. Lento

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this weekend we'll travel to Portugal! I adore the symphonies of Joly Braga Santos. I first heard them about 20 years ago and have been very fond of them ever since. I hope everyone will join in and give this one a listen!

I will be listening to this recording (which may be the only one available to most people):








Alvaro Cassuto/National Symphony Orchestra Of Ireland


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a YouTube for those who don't have a recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This one for me:



I never expected this one ever coming up.

I have only one, bought for only €1.00 in the second hand shop.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I never expected this one ever coming up.


Me either but it actually got a few votes


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll stream this recording. I've never listened to this composer, so a new experience.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am curious if someone else has another recording, I can't fine one, on CD that is.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I am curious if someone else has another recording, I can't fine one, on CD that is.


Yes, there is one other I've seen. Out of print now.

https://www.amazon.com/Braga-Santos-Symphony-minor-Strauss/dp/B001E4E4U8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1487952915&sr=8-2&keywords=joly+braga+santos+symphony+4


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> This one for me:


New composer this week for me
Found mine on Spotify so looking forward to giving this a try


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Pugg said:


> This one for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will check this one from spotify


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another listener to the Ireland Symphony recording on Spotify.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I hadn't previously heard anything by this composer. I listened to part of the YouTube link just to get an idea. Sound quality on YouTube is never all that great, unfortunately, but the music is quite appealing. I'll have to buy the Ireland Symphony recording the next time I purchase a group of music downloads, and then I'll listen to the whole thing. (I'll probably not stop there; I'm sure I'll want to listen to other pieces by this composer.)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> New composer this week for me
> Found mine on Spotify so looking forward to giving this a try


The same for me. Spotify has made it easier to find some lesser known composers.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Listened on youtube to the one and only recorded version available, that has to be a first!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened to this work and found it very enjoyable if not particularly deep. In parts it sounded like a movie soundtrack for a John Wayne western. Thanks to RDB for introducing me to a composer i might never have heard and will explore further.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Exciting topic, is on every week.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks again RDB!


----------

